# Obsessive Scribblers: Reborn



## ignore_this_acct (Oct 21, 2011)

Welcome to the land of Obsessive Scribblers!​
*General*
I remember Obsessive Scribblers used to be pretty big about a year ago, so I decided to revive the thread.  

Anyway, this thread can be described as a general art club/thread where people show their artwork, and others comment on it. 
*If you are active in posting artwork, it is highly recommended that you also critique other people's artwork to keep things interesting*

*Rules*
1. Common Sense.
2. If you post a picture that stretches the page horizontally, only post a link to the picture
3. If your artwork consists of extreme violence, nudity, or any other things deemed highly inappropriate, link back to it instead
4. Try not to post 500 pictures in one post.  Use common sense as to how many you can cram into one post
5. [cliche]Have Fun![/cliche]

*Drawing Resources*
The Drawing Script
Manga to realistic tutorial
Firgure & Gesture Drawing Tool​


----------



## Monoking (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmmm...
This is looks fun.
Have a jigglypuff.
http://draw.to/static/d/4kunLr.png?v=fc56c
Why is it purple and square? No idea.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 21, 2011)

*rises from the ashes of the old OS*

I believe that most of the old members of the OS aren't on TCoD anymore, and the ones who are still here aren't very active....

But! Let's see if this club will take off again! Yeah! 

I'll just go back to lurking now.


----------



## Frosty~ (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh
Hai :V

I've actually been drawing some non-comic art lately so this is good timing.
Wheeeee~
Ren from Wake the sleepers
Gas Mask Guy from Frostbound
And a Butterfly Girl and a Snail villain that I did for a Uni assignment.
Yep.


----------



## Littlestream (Oct 21, 2011)

Thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou! So glad this had been revived! 

Was that too many thank you's? 

I just went through another stage of slightly changing the way I draw eyes, but I haven't had time to upload anything. But when I do I'll be fussing over it. And the fact that I always draw mitten-hands unless I actually have to draw hands normally.

@ Ice the Frosty Cat: The Snail Villain is awesome in so many ways.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Oct 21, 2011)

Hooray!  People are actually picking up on the club :3
Soooo anyyywayyyyy
Americanized Miku.  She's not really all that cute, and she looks a little demented

A quick drawing of a person.  The shading above the highlight is a little awkward because some leftover eraser shavings got in the way

I have no idea where this came from.  I just found it on my desktop.  It's a pretty rough, and I don't really like the coloring that much. Other then that, I like it


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 21, 2011)

:D! Join! I also offer critique to anyone who requests it; just note that if you request it, tell me how harsh you want me to be.

And I'll just post one pic because I'm unusually proud of it. Cas and Dean from spn. It's so rare for me to be pleased with my humans, so... yeah. |D


----------



## Daigonite (Oct 21, 2011)

Aw hell yea, a topic that encourages constructive criticism. jaskladsfnksdjfk this is amazing like. Sign me up. You better watch out though, because I'll crit everything I see! But don't worry, I'll try to make it fair and even give suggestions.

this is the stuff I do.

Also, Pathos, gotta say I love your colouring technique! It's really soft and gentle. The only thing I really don't like is the eyes because they remind me of that line of porcelain dolls... that used to really scare me ._. But your eyes aren't really creepy, I think that you might want to shift your eye style ever so slightly so that it doesn't look like them.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 21, 2011)

@Bayleafqueen, that girl you called miku is awesomely cute. Please draw more.

Here's a lame little doodle of a frosstlass gjinka.
http://draw.to/static/d/3cZXVs.png?v=837a3


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Oct 21, 2011)

I made this for my crush!

The Japanese says "I love you" :3


----------



## Littlestream (Oct 22, 2011)

I just get a server error, and when I click, "Try Again" it just sends me to my Gmail. Try uploading it somewhere else, maybe?


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 22, 2011)

hmmm why not i was in the last one

Anyway I draw ponies dragons furries and other stupid things. and maps.

feel free to tell me who stupid they are and how to fix them! Redlines are good. Though I know how the ponies are off the show's style and am working on that :B

(also tumblr (nsfw sometimes) dA art thread)


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 22, 2011)

Daigonite said:


> Aw hell yea, a topic that encourages constructive criticism. jaskladsfnksdjfk this is amazing like. Sign me up. You better watch out though, because I'll crit everything I see! But don't worry, I'll try to make it fair and even give suggestions.
> 
> this is the stuff I do.
> 
> Also, Pathos, gotta say I love your colouring technique! It's really soft and gentle. The only thing I really don't like is the eyes because they remind me of that line of porcelain dolls... that used to really scare me ._. But your eyes aren't really creepy, I think that you might want to shift your eye style ever so slightly so that it doesn't look like them.


Ahhh! You are right! But I have such difficulty with humans/eyes and chibis and arhg! I can't ; ; ahg. I think this is better? Ehhh??

@ Coloursfall, I love your dragons/twirlystuff, so I has no critique on that... but I do have a redline for the corgi. here. Just the balance is off and yeah.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 22, 2011)

Pathos said:


> @ Coloursfall, I love your dragons/twirlystuff, so I has no critique on that... but I do have a redline for the corgi. here. Just the balance is off and yeah.


Ah yes thank you! I've never been very good at canines so any help is very much loved. I think I still have the psd for this so I may be able to fix this piece, if not, noted for future reference.


----------



## Frosty~ (Oct 22, 2011)

Bayleafqween said:


> Hooray!  People are actually picking up on the club :3
> Soooo anyyywayyyyy
> Americanized Miku.  She's not really all that cute, and she looks a little demented
> 
> ...


Not a bad start, but you could use a lot of improvement (am I being too blunt saying this ._.?). 
You're trying to learn to draw from manga, which is pretty normal and it's hardly something to be ashamed of, but you should stop.
I'm not saying never draw that kind of style again, and if it's what you like drawing, you should definitely get back to it, but if you keep going, the eastern influences will get ingrained in how you draw and you'll find it really difficult to draw anything else.  That's what I did, but I'm trying to learn to break away from it.

This is probably really obvious advice, and it sounds really boring and all, but it's true. Draw from life. Find photos on the internet (and not studio edited ones. Natural photos) and draw realistically. Find some models on DA or a similar website (I imagine there's plenty of SFW models if you don't want to be looking at NSFW, although I would recommend the latter) and practice sketching the form. This is a pretty useful website for drawing exercises because it'll randomly select an image under the categories you select and let you select how long you have to sketch it before it moves onto the next one. *NSFW warning however*, although there's nothing questionable on the homepage.
Er, also, I recommend this tutorial series for anyone learning to draw manga. The sooner you learn, the better, and the quicker you can get back to drawing manga :P

Yeah, I'm not lecturing you or anything, and heck, this advice isn't necessarily aimed at you in particular. I thought it'd be useful to have this sort of advice on the first page, where anyone interested in the club is likely to see it. I'm far from a great artist myself and I'm working on learning to draw without manga influences myself, so I wish I'd had people to beat this into me back when I'd only just started, ehehe.


----------



## Ever (Oct 22, 2011)

I will join. I don't know how much art I'll post, but I will try to critique/comment. I'll probably end up posting my best pieces here and everything else will be in my art thread. /shamelessadvertising


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Oct 22, 2011)

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> long post is long


Any criticism is appreciated. I'll be sure to keep those things in mine


----------



## The Omskivar (Oct 24, 2011)

Yoo gaiz iz so artzy

Wai can't I be artzy

Well I mean I can draw but not with computer graphics like the ones above.  I can do this:







I suck at coloring.  It was originally all pencil on lined paper and shaded with a pencil.  My mom turned it blue with _magic_ and for once something she did looked cool so~


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 24, 2011)

Time to comment on everything because doing homework is overrated 8D

I hope this doesn't turn into yet another "everyone posts art, nobody comments"... 

HOW TO LEARN HOW TO DRAW/GET BETTER AT DRAWING​An easy guide by Crazy Linoone

1. Find a picture you like.
2. Stare at it.
3. Stare at it some more.
4. Stare at it long and hard.
5. Attempt to emulate (not trace!) what you find good about the picture
6. Repeat from step 1​
Seriously. Get a reference and start from there. 

Also, the amount of time and effort you put into a piece of art has strong positive correlation with the quality of the output art. If you spend 10 minutes on something, it most likely looks like crap. I usually spend _at least_ 30 minutes on my pencil sketches and they aren't even that good, so this should give you a baseline on how long you should take...

Also, draw bigger! Seriously. It allows you to put in tons more detail than otherwise, and details = good (usually). And then you can always resize the picture later to make all the mistakes go away. 

As for the manga-style thing... The thing is that I've been stuck in a stylistic limbo for _years_. Yes, I tend to be more on the manga side, but that's because I try to draw in manga-style. If I don't try, my style tends to implode and go all over the place. It's not stylistic enough to be called cartoon, but it's not manga enough to be called manga. I (would like to think that I) can draw realism, too, but just don't expect me to shade it because it's too much effort, guh. So the point of this antidote is that sometimes you don't get locked into manga style, but it's always better to be safe than sorry. 

And now for the actual comments (*super duper blunt* because I'm too lazy to sugarcoat them):

*@Spunky the raichu:* I'll comment on it once it looks like you put in more effort into drawing this. I'm sorry, but it really looks like you drew these in 10 minutes. 

*@Ice: *Whoaaaaaa improvement! So much improvement! That Ren drawing is awesome. The only thing I would suggest changing is making the ground close to the front have a bit more focus, so it doesn't look like she's hovering or just weird. You have the same problem with your other art, really: your backgroudns tend to be a lot more out of focus than the characters. This works unless the background is at the same place in space as the characters (such as the ground), then it just looks weird. Guh I'm horrible at explaining things somebody help. Also, watch your faces; your body anatomy has improved to the point where I can't complain anymore (maybe besides the lazyblobbyhands, but that's just laziness), but Butterfly Girl's face is a bit wonky. 

*@Bayleafqueen:* Eyebrows. Where are they. Also, I see that you're falling into the basic anime trap (aka the reason dA is filled with so much crappy art): you're not putting enough detail into things. You're looking at the "popular", usually low quality anime such as Pokemon and Yugioh (or even other people's art) as your reference. Stop immediately and look for higher quality refs, because it'll make your art look better really fast. In fact, don't use anime as refs because they are (generally speaking) of lower quality than manga art. Stuff like Death Note and D. Gray-Man are examples of manga with detailed art. General tips: don't use harsh straight lines for manga-style drawings; use thin, flowey lines if that makes any sense whatsoever. For example, hair is (usually) not a series of spikes; it has layers, and it's soft and it _moves_. Try to find ref picture and emulate it (see art guide above).

*@Pathos:* aadsfaklsdfj so sugary and cute. Lovely coloring; it's very soft and shows the folds in the clothes very well. That wing is beautiful, too. The green-eyed guy's hair is bothering me a bit though: I don't think sideburns should be have hair flowing into it like that? Also, about the eyes... Uh, maybe try giving them a bit more eyewhite or something. I think their problem is that they look like they're popping out too much (hence the doll-like look), but I'm not sure how to fix that....

*@Coloursfall: *Your stylized art things are great! Uh not sure what to comment here because it's hard to comment on stylized stuff. Perhaps you should try using thinner lines when outlining the more detailed bits (the girl with the bow, the zombieperson) so it doesn't look as messy? 

*@Everglider: *Can you stick that image in a link? It's kinda big and making my screen sad. Actual critique: work on your anatomy. The horse is blobby but horses are not supposed to be blobby; they have joints and muscles and stuff. Try to look at refs and tutorials when you draw, and sketch outlines (like the circley things for where the head, bodies, legs go). They really help. 

*@The Omskivar:* This image was originally really small, isn't it? By really small, I mean "smaller than half a page before you scanned it". If so, try to draw bigger next time because pencils are kinda thick and hard to use well (unless you're drawing stylized things). Also, the mouse-thing's hindlegs are kinda off; the hind leg on our right should be more to our right. If you draw a skeleton for reference, it should become hard to see (right now, the leg is coming out of its butt). The concept is great though! 

And now, shameless advertising. Something about this picture is really, really, really bothering me, and I can't figure out what it is. I think it's because the (fore)head isn't big enough, but comments would be appreciated.


----------



## The Omskivar (Oct 24, 2011)

Crazy Linoone said:


> *@The Omskivar:* This image was originally really small, isn't it? By really small, I mean "smaller than half a page before you scanned it". If so, try to draw bigger next time because pencils are kinda thick and hard to use well (unless you're drawing stylized things). Also, the mouse-thing's hindlegs are kinda off; the hind leg on our right should be more to our right. If you draw a skeleton for reference, it should become hard to see (right now, the leg is coming out of its butt). The concept is great though!


It was indeed under half a page; most of my doodles are, I usually don't do large-scale stuff because I don't like to work hard at anything apparently.  Anyway, small note, It's hard to see with the shading, but the leg is definitely not coming out of its butt.  You can kind of see where the leg meeting the body makes a concave corner; you'll notice that the light-shaded lower leg stems from somewhere within the darker rump.  Though now I look at it the difference in size between the hind feet bothers me.

Also it's a guinea pig


----------



## blazheirio889 (Oct 24, 2011)

OMG OS IS BACK

I will actually post a decent-length post later when I have time, but for the moments :DDD OS is back!


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 24, 2011)

It isn't the same without Dannichu, Kai, Sable, Spaekle, Kinova, Lett... list goes on.
Might as well at least /say/ I'm in.

...Albeit I haven't really drawn anything but ponies in weeks.


----------



## Kinova (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm around! Well, a bit. This club is always a lot of fun, so I'm glad it's back - just in time for the build up to ArtMo, too. :D

Following Crazy Linoone's lead: LET'S COMMENT

Spunky the Raichu - Haha, okay, the Jigglypuff made me smile. I'm guessing you didn't spend ages on it, though. :P Same goes for the Froslass, though the eyes are suitably... creepy...

Ice - woaahh, you've obviously been working hard since I last looked at your art because you can really see the improvement. I like that the pictures you posted have characters of all different body shapes and sizes (I particularly like the bloated-looking-ness of the snail guy) and that you're working on backgrounds at the same rate as your characters (practically everything I draw is still suspended in white space). I do agree with Linoone in that it's a bit odd how your backgrounds don't fade into focus with the subject of the picture, though - you've put the shadows they cast on the ground in, for example, but because the ground around them is just as blurred as the distant background it's throws of the depth perception in the picture. Also I would suggest practicing drawing hands in the position you want them in the picture seperately so that you can put them into the main picture and be satisfied without having to resort to blobby-hands (though the hands in the Ren picture do look good, especially her left one). Finally I would advise looking at clothes and the way they behave - again, the Ren picture looks alright but the clothes on the butterfly girl look unnaturally tight, particularly around the crotch area. Oh PS I do like the colouring style you've picked up, it's very clean and crisp and looks like it'd be good for comics.

Bayleafqueen - I know you said that you weren't fond of the third picture, but I think it's my favourite - colouring wise, you've made a good attempt at shading a bit and are aware that hair, skin, eyes etc. aren't one flat colour, which is good. The manga/anime influence has already beeen discussed so I won't go too far into that; what I would say is that it is not necessarily a bad thing as long as you emulate more complex drawings and combine it with looking at real people. That'll give you a good grounding in referencing real life to make the manga-esque style better... does that make sense? If you only use other drawings to reference from, your art will usually look a bit lacking in it's real-life-ness.

Pathos - that link is no longer working for me which is annoying because I remember being impressed when I looked at it before. :v As for the second picture, he really reminds me of a character you might find in a graphic novel; I think it must be to do with the thick lines around the edge and the finer detailing everywhere else. Also the use of shading to indicate clothing crumples rather than explicitly drawing them on is good. The only thing that looks a bit weird in that picture is that the guy has heavier sections of shade on the underside of his arms than on the skin shown through the tears in his jeans, which would be mostly covered up I think?

Daigonite - Umm the pictures. They are pretty. I love the colours (and the pose!) on the pheasant one, as well as the detail allowing each individual feather to stand out. The same goes for the detail on the raven, which is possibly more impressive for being done entirely in black and white. Now, let's see... I like the rain effect and the general composition of the 'Good-Bye, Dove' picture, but some of the lighting seems a bit off - for instance, the reflections of the rocks in the water seem to be more brightly lit than teh rocks themselves. Similarly there is light where - even on a bright moonlit night - it probably wouldn't be, such as on the inside of the coat around the legs, or directly underneath his mask. I'm also wondering where his other foot is? If it's behind his left leg then that gives the impression of either having just stepped forward onto the rock (not the impression I got from his mostly-folded arms) or that he's posing a bit.

Coloursfall - I generally stalk your art thread and enjoy your art so hopefully OS will force me to actually comment? I like your pooooonies (and lineart in general) and all the different dragons you've come out with are both inventive and interesting to examine for their differences. I have a soft spot for the chunkier, sort of boulder-horned ones (like the blue one in that second picture) but they're all pretty cool. A lot of your work kind of makes me think of graphic design (because it's always so clean and smooth, I don't know) and that really shows up in that map - it looks like it could easily become a poster or part of a book cover or something similar.

Everglider: listen to Linoone c:

Omskivar: drawing on paper is no less artzy than digital artziness! I am impressed with your little character-in-armour for taming the MONSTER GUINEA PIG, but am thinking his greatest achievement is wielding a sword as long as his body. This would probably be okay if the pair of them were aimed more towards the viewer, but moving to the side as they are the perspective doesn't come across as well. (I do like the idea, though - is he a tiny man, or is the guinea pig gigantic?)

Crazy Linoone - oh god I need to get Black or White soon I didn't even realise that was a_ Pokemon _I am so out of date. Sob. Oh, the drawing. I like the colours and the rumples on the clothes look very natural (I come to appreciate the weirdest things by the end of art critiques)... something off, hrm. The guy's forehead looks okay to me - it's roughly the right size when compared to the rest of the face, so that's fine. If you stretched it out, you'd have to lower the hairline as well, I think. Maybe it's the eye being in such close proximity to the sideburn? It does make that part of the face look a bit squashed. (I forgot the gloves. The gloves look good.)

Zoraaaaa ponies are amazing. Though I do admit they seem to be a bit addictive artwise... maybe in a few other respects, too.


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 25, 2011)

aaa such nice comments aaa

Here is the first pic I posted, since the link doesn't work anymore apparently :[ 

Linoone I think you are right and I tried to do more white in the eyes here. I think it works? This is an old sketch that I never finished until now because I didn't want to do lines ahaha. Ref used but I don't remember from where because like I mentioned, ooold.

Kinova you are riiight about the shading on the skin through the jeans. It was originally darker but I used a ps filter and it lightened it a bit. :[ Oh well.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Oct 26, 2011)

I added a couple of links that were posted by CL on the first post.  If anyone else knows of any good drawing resources, please post them and I'll add them to the list.

Pathos, I absolutely love the shading, chibi cuteness, and details that you put into it


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 27, 2011)

Argh, my only reservation in joining is that I draw purely for fun (and occasionally boredom) and usually don't especially mind how my stuff comes out, and am a general failure as an artist because I don't push myself to improve. I'm also not very good at concrit on others' stuff, especially when it's way better than my own. 
But I shall try :)

I do have one question, though - are we allowed to post things that aren't scribbles?


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

Pathos said:


> Sorta-long post


In the second one, the pose (knees and feet turned slightly in) strikes me as slightly feminine.


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 27, 2011)

Everglider said:


> In the second one, the pose (knees and feet turned slightly in) strikes me as slightly feminine.


Is that... are you saying that as if it's a bad thing?


----------



## The Omskivar (Oct 27, 2011)

*Crazy Linoone:* I think what's bothering me about the picture is Archeops' eye being closed in a way that makes me not realize it's there.  The mouth too; maybe put a small fang or something protruding?  Otherwise I don't know.  The picture is pretty fantastic anyway


----------



## Frosty~ (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah, the hands in the Butterfly and Snail girl are lazy because I was on a deadline and I was running out of time >_>;
And GMG was wearing mittens, obviously. And I suck at backgrounds :D
I'll get better at them at some point though. I just wanted to avoid white space hell x.x


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Oct 27, 2011)

Zora of Termina said:


> It isn't the same without Dannichu, Kai, Sable, Spaekle, Kinova, Lett...


You rang?
I'm glad that Frosty told me that there was another revival of the OS; It's been a long time since I've been on tCoD and I may have missed out on this if he hadn't. For those who don't know, I'm just an old member returning. For those who do, Hi guys! How's it going? XD
I've been looking at realism myself recently following Frosty's advice, and I think I'm doing okay. Most of what I've done are just sketches but I've lined and inked a few things here and there. So far I've been working on faces and busts, but I've done a little on anatomy and proportion as well. I've not put a lot on the interwebs at the moment, but here are some things that are.













Some busts of some of my gijinka fellows, an Infernape, Weavile and shiny Emboar from left to right. Most of my art will be on my sketchblog or dA in the future.
I don't know how often I'll post here, though from what I've seen so far and experienced myself, I'd suggest that the new OSers take Frosty's advice.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

I absolutely love the expression on that emboar.


I'll post something later.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Oct 27, 2011)

Testing out a couple of new things

I'm trying out a more realistic style, along with clothing folds.  I drew this English on the back of a study guide.


----------



## Spoon (Oct 27, 2011)

Bayleafqween, you have just made my week! I am ecstatic to see OS back and thriving. I'm sure you'll do a better job at keeping this lovely group up and running than my lazy self did. If I can help with anything here, just give me a heads up.

 Linoone and Kinova both did a lovely job critiquing, so I'm going to skip what's already been critiqued. However, if anyone who I've skipped wants me, specifically, to look at their art, I'll be glad to.

 Dannichu, first off, that Pichu pumpkin is adorable. I love how you carved out layers to add depth and it really sticks out on its cheeks and the lightning bolts. The Pichu's neck markings are a tad uneven along with its ears. The picture is blurry so it's difficult make out some of the features. That monster cupcake looks delicious and as cute as a button. I love the tusks and ears on it. Oh my goodness, that robot K-9 plush looks wonderful, too. Plush usually looks better when turned inside out, so the seams are smooth looking, but given that robots are more angular, I think this turned out better. The metal wire on the ears is kind of unsightly, though. Also, as cute as the K-9 on the side is, I think embroidering might have been a better option. I'm really liking the paperchild, too; the clothing folds are amazing.

 Kai, I can tell that you've improved loads. I love how your gijinkas are subtle with what Pokemon they are, rather than making it blatant by using ears or obvious accessories. On the Infernape gijinka, the eyes really stand out. Although, his eyebrow on our left (his right) looks uneven. I like the wrinkles on him, too. The Weavile gijinka looks wonderfully ticked. I think the pale skin was great choice, too. His mouth looks slanted as does the chin line, though. As for Zu, I'm loving all the wrinkles; they really give him character. However, the two check bone wrinkles might have been better to place a tad lower. Also in general, you should try different thickness with your lines to give a better sense of distance and maybe try for a higher contrast with your shading.

 Bayleafqween, it's great to see you try out a more realistic style. You're getting the hang of it by testing out clothing folds, which help out with the realism. There's a bit of issue with symmetry in a few places, though. The arms and eyes are biggest offenders with this. The best advice I can give you is to try sketching people from either real life or photos; it's difficult, but it's helped me improve loads. Also look up human skeletons; they're great references to understand how the body moves. But you're on the right track!

 Also, I've heard holding pictures up to mirror helps artists find flaws in their art. Does anyone do this?


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 27, 2011)

Spoon said:


> Also, I've heard holding pictures up to mirror helps artists find flaws in their art. Does anyone do this?


I draw digitally and I flip my drawing back and forth as I draw. It really, really helps you find the flaws because your eye gets used to the way you're seeing the drawing. It's just a part of my drawing routine now.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 28, 2011)

Spoon said:


> The best advice I can give you is to try sketching people from either real life or photos; it's difficult, but it's helped me improve loads. Also look up human skeletons; they're great references to understand how the body moves. But you're on the right track!


This this this this so much

I'm sort of lucky because doors to my closet are full-sized mirrors, so I usually use myself as a ref when I draw. This means that I actually get out of my chair and pose when I run into problems drawing. It's super useful in getting anatomy down, especially when you're drawing weird poses. Even if there's no mirror, I find that just doing the pose you're drawing yourself, and then sort of studying where each body part is in relation to the others, really help. 

Also also, super useful link for practicing drawing poses and stuff! This one has a SFW option (Only "Decent" Models), so for those who don't want to look at naked people for some reason, use this.


----------



## Spoon (Oct 28, 2011)

Since improvement's a big point here, I thought I might share some tricks and general advice that's really helped me artwise. They're nothing profound or anything, but hopefully they'll help someone out.

-The basic sketch is the most important piece of your art. It is crux of the entire piece and you should make sure you're happy with this part before moving on to the next step.

-Don't agonize over having perfect lines. Usually, the quicker the strokes the smoother the lines. It doesn't matter how scribbly or rough the sketch is, as long as /you/ can what it is.

-I had the problem of making my sketch marks too dark and thick. Given that you're working with paper, try using light, thin strokes. They're so much easier to erase and make it simplier to finalize the rough sketch.

-Experiment with different mediums, subjects, styles, and pallets. Every new thing you draw gives you how each element interacts with one another. 

-Try drawing the same subject in different angles. It'll give you an idea how the figure works in three dimensions. Alternatively, you could try sculpting it out of clay or the like.

-Photo references are your best friend when it comes to drawing. It is nigh-high impossible to remember every single detail in a scence. Bonus points: drawing from real life.

-Every once in a while, just doodle for the sake of doodling. If you're not having fun, you're doing something wrong. :)


----------



## Frosty~ (Nov 3, 2011)

We've been learning digital painting techniques in Uni recently and I finally managed to paint something that didn't look awful oh my god o-o
Molluuuuuuscs o-o

@Bayleef; Better, but it's still very stylized. The anatomy on the arms and legs seem very off and disjointed, and the eyes should be a bit higher.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow, I didn't realise OS died whilst I was away :(

Got a picture I drew this mornin, will have to post that soon. Just need to scan and such.

EDIT: Picture of a random girl.

Some of the outlines and shadings didn't come out well, a downside to using pencil. Ah well, I still like it.


----------

